# Switching probiotics- is there any side effect



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I am currently using Danon Activia yogurt and have gotten a lot of relief from it. I am getting ready to travel to Europe for about a month and know that I cannot take with me the yogurt. I'm wondering if I should try to switch to a supplement form. If I do this, I'm wondering if there is one that is similar to the Danon Activia? Is it possible that some probiotic supplements aren't as effective as others from person to person?Also, does anyone know if Danon Activia is sold in the Czech Republic, London, and Paris?any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 21758 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,When visiting relatives in England last summer, I saw that my sister had Dannon Activia Yogurt in her refrigerator, she had bought it at her local Supermarket, Tesco I believe but now owned by Walmart. The Supermarkets there are well stocked with many American products.Hope this helps, Good Luck on your trip!


----------



## gwen35 (Jul 11, 2007)

_I'm wondering if I should try to switch to a supplement form. If I do this, I'm wondering if there is one that is similar to the Danon Activia? Is it possible that some probiotic supplements aren't as effective as others from person to person?_Hello nrep.One probiotic supplement that has helped many people is Digestive Advantage IBS. (If you do a search on this forum, you'll find lots of posts) While it's true that different people respond differently to probiotics, the key is just to keep taking it every day for about a month to see if it really helps you.You can get a free sample and more info on their website: www.DigestiveAdvantage.com.Good luck and let us know how you're doing!Take care,-Gwen


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

nrep said:


> I am currently using Danon Activia yogurt and have gotten a lot of relief from it. I am getting ready to travel to Europe for about a month and know that I cannot take with me the yogurt. I'm wondering if I should try to switch to a supplement form. If I do this, I'm wondering if there is one that is similar to the Danon Activia? Is it possible that some probiotic supplements aren't as effective as others from person to person?Also, does anyone know if Danon Activia is sold in the Czech Republic, London, and Paris?any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


You will find better and healthier options in Europe. Have a great time on your trip. I take a probiotic by DrNatura called "Flora Protect". You can take that with you if you wish. Have fun.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

nrep said:


> I am currently using Danon Activia yogurt and have gotten a lot of relief from it. I am getting ready to travel to Europe for about a month and know that I cannot take with me the yogurt. I'm wondering if I should try to switch to a supplement form. If I do this, I'm wondering if there is one that is similar to the Danon Activia? Is it possible that some probiotic supplements aren't as effective as others from person to person?Also, does anyone know if Danon Activia is sold in the Czech Republic, London, and Paris?any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I had some success with Activia earlier this year and wanted to know exactly the same thing that you do! I wanted to find something similar that I could take in pill form, because I can't pack yogurt with me!I don't know if the exact strain of bacteria that is available in Activia (I believe the marketing name is Bifidobacterium Regularis, but I don't remember the scientific name) is available in pill form. There are pills that contain bifidobacterium (such as Align, Flora-Q, and VSL#3), but they are probably different subspecies from the one in Activia. And they probably contain different amounts of the bacteria, as well as containing other species of bacteria.I'm pretty sure that Dannon is the American subsidiary of the European company Danone, so if you're going to Europe, there's a good chance you can find Activia in the grocery stores over there.


----------

